# Welcome Morgan23322 !!!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

A new member has joined the Tribe!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Morgan23322


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Welcome!!!


.....times 2!!!!

Steve


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome !


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome, Let us know about yourself.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Morgan23322!
















to Outbackers!

Glad you found us,
Dawn


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Hi Morgan23322!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH... now that's cute Dawn







You Go Girl


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to have you with us!









Enjoy the forum.

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

RizFam said:


> OH... now that's cute Dawn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Tami,
I thought you might have come up with something a little more original


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> OH... now that's cute Dawn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Tami,
I thought you might have come up with something a little more original















[/quote]
Hey 
Dawn. Can I 'borrow' that one too. Plllleeeeeeeez!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> OH... now that's cute Dawn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Tami,
I thought you might have come up with something a little more original















[/quote]
Hey 
Dawn. Can I 'borrow' that one too. Plllleeeeeeeez!
[/quote]

EEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZIE there Girls.......last I checked it wasn't pick on Tami Hour


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Who's picking? I just wanna borrow the Welcome Mat


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Who's picking? I just wanna borrow the Welcome Mat










Nice recovery Wolfie you are Brilliant


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome to Morgan23322! But where he she??????????????????


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Welcome to Morgan23322! But where he she??????????????????


LOL, I just looked up the name, they joined this morning but haven't posted anything yet. I wonder if this thread was started just to up some post counts...hmmmm


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

> Sorry Tami
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Skip



> Welcome to Morgan23322! But where he she??????????????????





> LOL, I just looked up the name, they joined this morning but haven't posted anything yet. I wonder if this thread was started just to up some post counts...hmmmm


Nope, it really was a real 'Welcome'. But, I'm not certain it is a real member....







(S)he has been on & off while the thread was running but with no response.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Welcome to Morgan23322! But where he she??????????????????


LOL, I just looked up the name, they joined this morning but haven't posted anything yet. I wonder if this thread was started just to up some post counts...hmmmm








[/quote]
That wouldn't have been a bad idea...but nope...it really was a real 'Welcome'. But, I'm not certain it is a real member....







(S)he has been on & off while the thread was running but with no response.
[/quote]
You mean to tell me that I released the debut of my Welcome Mat to a non poster?? LOL!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> You mean to tell me that I released the debut of my Welcome Mat to a non poster?? LOL!


Me too


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> You mean to tell me that I released the debut of my Welcome Mat to a non poster?? LOL!


It happens, Dawn. But, to make it right. I will keep it safely tucked away until I see that you have used it again.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> You mean to tell me that I released the debut of my Welcome Mat to a non poster?? LOL!


It happens, Dawn. But, to make it right. I will keep it safely tucked away until I see that you have used it again.
[/quote]
wolfie, you know i'm just kidding...








you can use it anytime...i have lots more


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

That is really a N-I-C-E Mat!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> That is really a N-I-C-E Mat!


Rita you are cracking me up today


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wonder if Morgan23322 is aware that all of this bandwidth absorbtion is going on in their honor.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Wonder if Morgan23322 is aware that all of this bandwidth absorbtion is going on in their honor.


hmmmm, probably not...I think it's just for our own entertainment.
This place is like Duck, Duck, Goose for adults


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Wonder if Morgan23322 is aware that all of this bandwidth absorbtion is going on in their honor.


If not for Morgan, they would've just found another excuse to waste bandwidth


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Morgan2332 to Outbackers

Don


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Warm welcome to Morgan23322, Morgan23323, and Morgan 23324! Everyone is welcome.

(OK - that's one more post for me.....see I can play the game too!


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

I had to check with my 6 year old to make sure this wasn't her, as when I came into the computer room last night she was on this sight and starting to type something.







She swears it's not her!!!

Brenda


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

outbackinMT said:


> I had to check with my 6 year old to make sure this wasn't her, as when I came into the computer room last night she was on this sight and starting to type something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is her name Morgan?
It could be her if she was born on February 3, 1932 and has 2 cats?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hokie said:


> Warm welcome to Morgan23322, Morgan23323, and Morgan 23324! Everyone is welcome.
> 
> (OK - that's one more post for me.....see I can play the game too!


...and you play nice, too, Hokie. Good to see...


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I had to check with my 6 year old to make sure this wasn't her, as when I came into the computer room last night she was on this sight and starting to type something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is her name Morgan?
It could be her if she was born on February 3, 1932 and has 2 cats?
[/quote]

That made me laugh--her name is Morgan, and you never know what she's going to put in here--she watches me and the DH type on here and reads it all--she only has to see something once and she remembers how to do it. I was a little worried when I saw that!!









Brenda


----------

